# Sex with Road signs...........



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

...I keep getting arrested for trying to have sex with road signs!

But I usually get off with a warning!!

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

This is the joke section you know :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

He needs to show some sign of improvement before his next post :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

:lol: nice


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> This is the joke section you know :lol:


 :lol:  :lol:


----------

